# Signature not working



## Hilasmos (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry for my ignorance, but my signiture all of a sudden is not showing up in my posts. I have the box checked to "Show" and it shows it in the preview, but not in the post?

Edit: of course it is working in here  but my previous three posts it doesn't show up?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 30, 2008)

These days, your signature shows in your first post in any given thread. After that, it's all abbreviated for space' sake.


----------

